# Just Another GTR



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NOT! This badboy's going to be the fastest in the country one day( well second kev or bruce will have 1BHP more than me im sure)

Here she is once again at Severn Valley Motorsport in Telford being worked over by Tuning Legend Kevan Kemp with the latest bits from KW and of course BEN @ GTC, the brief was that I didnt want it back without 1000BHP, then I was told the budget thats needed so I said can we do this in three stages :nervous:

Heres stage two of four stages that will hopefully see her on the cover of Max Power magazine at the very least :smokin: (call it a childhood ambition)










Just look at the quality of that wood floor, beautiful.










Thats real leather!



















Apparently these are also used on Apollo














































Its nice to see that my cars got Johns undivided attention






















































































































Look at that for organisation, they even tuck them in at night!










The rear trim needs to come out to fit the coilovers, thankfully they've done it once or twice before..


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Not really AMS standard that workshop is it  looks like a run down backstreet garage.Is that a lada in one of the pics hardly finest exotica is it.
Good luck with the 1000 bhp how many builds have svm done to date on the R35


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

martin320 said:


> Not really AMS standard that workshop is it  looks like a run down backstreet garage.Is that a lada in one of the pics hardly finest exotica is it.
> Good luck with the 1000 bhp how many builds have svm done to date on the R35


Fancy workshops cost money, punter don't wanna pay for anything he don't need to. 

Cars looking awesome dude


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

re: workshops

It's the quality of the product that counts, not where it's assembled. I've built engines in my old garage before, with no workshop facilities and just the tools I needed to put it together. It ran as good as it would have if it had been built by an expensive workshop.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

martin320 said:


> Not really AMS standard that workshop is it  looks like a run down backstreet garage.Is that a lada in one of the pics hardly finest exotica is it.
> Good luck with the 1000 bhp how many builds have svm done to date on the R35


Mate how could you say such a thing? some of the finest fast fords have rolled out of SVM and I know of at least 3 GTRs currently being worked on.

Litchfield are just around the corner from me yet from the first time I spoke to Kev, on Ben @ GTC's recomendation, I knew he was honest, reasonable, frank and just the man to look after my beloved GTR, subsequently, his workmanship has proven me right, thats why Ive gone back for more. Trust me when I say this, Kevan Kemp is turbo tuning royalty.

Kev, next time you take photos of my car, tell the engineer to wash his hands and have a sweep up will you, oh, and no old bangers in the back ground, they make my car feel uncomfortable


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

martin320 said:


> Not really AMS standard that workshop is it  looks like a run down backstreet garage.Is that a lada in one of the pics hardly finest exotica is it.
> Good luck with the 1000 bhp how many builds have svm done to date on the R35


Odd comment, it's a WORKshop not an operating theatre and looks fine to me.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Great to see the boundries being pushed with the new model already 

Be very interesting to see what bhp the engines can take & what torque figures & reliability follow - hats off & I hope when complete it turns out to be everything you hope for - one thing for sure is that the smile will increase hugely !!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Not really AMS standard that workshop is it  looks like a run down backstreet garage.Is that a lada in one of the pics hardly finest exotica is it.
> Good luck with the 1000 bhp how many builds have svm done to date on the R35


dont judge a book by the cover 
we do hold uk drag record for r35..

whos name is coming up time and time again..

nasty man ...wash your mouth :blahblah:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Mate how could you say such a thing? some of the finest fast fords have rolled out of SVM and I know of at least 3 GTRs currently being worked on.
> 
> Litchfield are just around the corner from me yet from the first time I spoke to Kev, on Ben @ GTC's recomendation, I knew he was honest, reasonable, frank and just the man to look after my beloved GTR, subsequently, his workmanship has proven me right, thats why Ive gone back for more. Trust me when I say this, Kevan Kemp is turbo tuning royalty.
> 
> Kev, next time you take photos of my car, tell the engineer to wash his hands and have a sweep up will you, oh, and no old bangers in the back ground, they make my car feel uncomfortable


ok will do..ill put me posh white gloves on..

i dont know we cant please all.. we do deal with 100 vehicles aday mate!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

trackday addict said:


> Great to see the boundries being pushed with the new model already
> 
> Be very interesting to see what bhp the engines can take & what torque figures & reliability follow - hats off & I hope when complete it turns out to be everything you hope for - one thing for sure is that the smile will increase hugely !!


alex (gtr star) is now on the limet 723bhp of the std internals
by even posh garage standards..
stage three of alex return i hope he doesnt mind me saying is a full engine build /carrillo rods/ cp pistons/264 cams cosworth gaskets/raised power to
850bhp
stage four of alex return will be the full monty .. fabricated manifolds
(uk made) v large turbo ect ect 

we do have several cars all at very high spec


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You gonna make it run on a big single ... aaawww


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Bajie said:


> You gonna make it run on a big single ... aaawww


sorry no two big ones target 866 whp

hey scary photo ..lol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

hehe ... best not click my signature link then lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

With 1000bhp, will it have to have liners?


----------



## trophyyride (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi TAZZMAXX. Yes I think.  I hope there will be liners.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Interesting stuff.
Whats the `target` for the car? I don`t mean the BHP which you have stated but are you keeping the car as a street sleeper?
Or do you plan to drag it and strip it out etc?
Personally, i quite like the sleeper approach with everything looking box standard from the outside but also keeping the car "functional". Mind you, is that possible with 1000BHP?
Will be great to see big power R35`s at the likes of ten of the best on the handling cct as this has always been the Skylines achilles heel at the event.
I presume that the R35 is now up there and beyond the Evo`s and scoobs on handling? Fed up of reading on forums about how you only need go to a country road to lose an R35 however most time trials and tracks would suggest this is nothing more than forum myth.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> With 1000bhp, will it have to have liners?


no ! why take metal out and weaken the block and put metal back? also pistons will be correctly sized as oem grades same as ssp!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

kevan kemp said:


> no ! why take metal out and weaken the block and put metal back? also pistons will be correctly sized as oem grades same as ssp!


Durability and strength mainly, plus it would remove the question mark over the 0.15mm thickness of the plasma coating, hence my question. I take your point about removing metal but you are replacing it with something stronger and possibly more forgiving.

Hey, if it works without liners, great. If I get round to modding my car I'll be coming to see you anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Has a engine been testing to destruction to find this 723bhp limit? I'm sure there have been others failed with less.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Has a engine been testing to destruction to find this 723bhp limit? I'm sure there have been others failed with less.


with the right componants eg intercooler that doesnt swap banks. turbos that produce the correct volumn of air without excess back presure
and all matched 80mm pipe work ect the correct fueling and breather systems
including all our cooling componants..yes we feel 723 bhp
reliable

how ever above this..it is wise to in build strengh 
as suggested pistons/rods/cams/ect alex/bruce/sami/kk/lars/benji 
will be having these mods


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks an amazing project, look forward to seeing it run!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> Has a engine been testing to destruction to find this 723bhp limit? I'm sure there have been others failed with less.


In UK it may last a while....in germany it will break far beyond this level


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kevan kemp said:


> with the right componants eg intercooler that doesnt swap banks. turbos that produce the correct volumn of air without excess back presure
> and all matched 80mm pipe work ect the correct fueling and breather systems
> including all our cooling componants..yes we feel 723 bhp
> reliable


So correct fueling makes them rods stronger?? :nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

forget the bhp what TORQUE figure will it have ???


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> So correct fueling makes them rods stronger?? :nervous:


incorrect fuel will break your engine

were talking over these levals!!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> ok will do..ill put me posh white gloves on..
> 
> i dont know we cant please all.. we do deal with 100 vehicles aday mate!!



Was reading from the thread start and photos again , having a chuckle at the haters when i spotted this ..........

100 vehicles a day Kevin? Yet poor John in the workshop has "no Jobs"?lol
Sorry, couldn`t resist!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jason abz said:


> Interesting stuff.
> Whats the `target` for the car? I don`t mean the BHP which you have stated but are you keeping the car as a street sleeper?


My aim is to experience a level of driving euphoria that Ive never expeirenced before with my previous cars, then add 150BHP, then Ill be happy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> My aim is to experience a level of driving euphoria that Ive never expeirenced before with my previous cars, then add 150BHP, then Ill be happy


you'll never suppass the thrill of driving that is "The Metro!!!"



mook


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> My aim is to experience a level of driving euphoria that Ive never expeirenced before with my previous cars, then add 150BHP, then Ill be happy


So is that purely on the road or will you be venturing into track and drag strip work?

ETA I think my driving euphoria was reached at 17 when i took my then girlfriend to a secluded parking spot lol ;-) That had about 150BHP as well!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> you'll never suppass the thrill of driving that is "The Metro!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> mook


'Ello, 'ello, 'ello, have we been drinking sir?:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 'Ello, 'ello, 'ello, have we been drinking sir?:chuckle:


Racist:runaway:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jason abz said:


> Was reading from the thread start and photos again , having a chuckle at the haters when i spotted this ..........
> 
> 100 vehicles a day Kevin? Yet poor John in the workshop has "no Jobs"?lol
> Sorry, couldn`t resist!


lol, like I said, its nice to see that my cars got John's undivided attention!

Ive been to Severn Valley Motorsport and its much bigger than the photos suggest! anyway, its how many BHP you have, not the size of your GTR thats important


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> Was reading from the thread start and photos again , having a chuckle at the haters when i spotted this ..........
> 
> 100 vehicles a day Kevin? Yet poor John in the workshop has "no Jobs"?lol
> Sorry, couldn`t resist!


come and see us..
poor john is working at 9pm on gtrs

15 members of staff shift 100 cars aday..
opening is 8 till 6pm

i do believe many that know svm can vouch


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kevan kemp said:


> incorrect fuel will break your engine
> 
> were talking over these levals!!


So Juergens engine throws a rod because of incorrect fueling:nervous:

I know another failure the same style.....glad we now know its down to fueling:runaway:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> come and see us..
> poor john is working at 9pm on gtrs
> 
> 15 members of staff shift 100 cars aday..
> ...


Kevin, it was a joke....perhaps not the best one but a joke all the same.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol, like I said, its nice to see that my cars got John's undivided attention!
> 
> Ive been to Severn Valley Motorsport and its much bigger than the photos suggest! anyway, its how many BHP you have, not the size of your GTR thats important


Well i think that girl must have had NOS or something!lol


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> So Juergens engine throws a rod because of incorrect fueling:nervous:
> 
> I know another failure the same style.....glad we now know its down to fueling:runaway:


their you go again..jumping to conclusions..

any engine can blow 4 100+reasons..lets not all asume

blimey you give you guys advice take it !


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> Kevin, it was a joke....perhaps not the best one but a joke all the same.


ok lol hi hi hi  lol

im working hard car 99 lol nearly six

unlucky john and me have to work over on gtr stars car

tonight we have put clean clothes on
and polished al cars in the back ground 
also loaded johns job sheets kk
hope this helps?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> Kevin, it was a joke....perhaps not the best one but a joke all the same.


ps kevan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen - Normal forum service has been resumed. ;-)


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I apologise in advance for the quick thread hijack but it's in reference to swap flow intercoolers. I have asked the question before (HERE) and seeing that it has been touched on in this thread I thought it relevant. Is there any hard comparison data available between stock and the brand of intercooler mentioned previously in this thread? And more importantly, showing the unwanted characteristics, if any.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

GTRSTAR loving the vision! i definatly think this car is going to take to to driving paradise. do you think you will break 9 seconds first? or will KK do it? (or is there anyone else in the country we dont know about who can do it?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> GTRSTAR loving the vision! i definatly think this car is going to take to to driving paradise. do you think you will break 9 seconds first? or will KK do it? (or is there anyone else in the country we dont know about who can do it?


No doubt King Kemp will be first to the post followed closely by myself or possibly someone else we havent accounted for! who knows.. :nervous:

What is likely though is that 9 second GTRs will have several GTC components on them so hats off to Ben may also be inorder :bowdown1:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

All it will need when its done is a little Magic 

Cant have a fast dirty car now can we :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> 'Ello, 'ello, 'ello, have we been drinking sir?:chuckle:


Does it go like this one? This was built by Dave Appleby (TAL) at a cost of £100k.

YouTube - Colin Mcrae moment.. Fitting tribute to our rallying Legend


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> All it will need when its done is a little Magic
> 
> Cant have a fast dirty car now can we :thumbsup:
> 
> Robbie


lol thanks mate but she already gets Zymol'd every Friday 

Out of curiosity, how much is a little MAGIC these days?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> lol thanks mate but she already gets Zymol'd every Friday
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much is a little MAGIC these days?


Depending on what she needs mate you can get a major protection detail for about £295 or if it needs correction work and all the protection on top it comes in at £450 :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

That suspension looks fantastic Alex, are the dampers still controlable via the dash switch and are you having new ARBs as well?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Arcam said:


> That suspension looks fantastic Alex, are the dampers still controlable via the dash switch and are you having new ARBs as well?


No, these coilovers are non-in-car adjustable, and if youve ever driven a 700+BHP GTR you'd understand why, with that kind of power the car NEEDS to be LOWER and STIFFER or she'll HANDLE like a HUMMER (like mine did)

Im collecting the car from Severn Valley Motorport tomorrow, Ill let you know how she rides..

ARBs are next on the list, I think Im going for WHITELINE as theyre tried and tested, Litchfield have experience setting up whiteline ARBs and are just around the corner from me, so Ill more than likely be taking the car to Ian for fine tuning the suspension.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> No, these coilovers are non-in-car adjustable, and if youve ever driven a 700+BHP GTR you'd understand why, with that kind of power the car NEEDS to be LOWER and STIFFER or she'll HANDLE like a HUMMER (like mine did)
> 
> Im collecting the car from Severn Valley Motorport tomorrow, Ill let you know how she rides..
> 
> ARBs are next on the list, I think Im going for WHITELINE as theyre tried and tested, Litchfield have experience setting up whiteline ARBs and are just around the corner from me, so Ill more than likely be taking the car to Ian for fine tuning the suspension.


I will be installing my new Whiteline ARB next week with luck ... assuming the lock collars arrive this time  The uprated links are on back order (if you lower the car you should use them) and the front ARB is not available for at least a couple of weeks yet.

I look forward to your report on the shocks and springs upgrade, one presumes there are manually adjustable to damping and rebound then?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*FEEDBACK*

Just picked the GTR up from Severn Valley Motorsport in Telford and driven home with a smile..

Once again the car feels 'better than new' and the quality of the conversion is immaculate.

Heres what was done:

GTC/SVM (NASA) Intercooler Kit
Racing Radiator
Alloy Header Tank With Engine Breather System
GTC Titanium Suction Pipes
80mm Maf Pipes
BOV Delete
KW V3 Clubsport Coilovers
Engine And Gearbox Oil Change
Mines Grill
GTC Custom Map

*HANDLING:*

I knew the car needed lowering slightly to counteract the increased hight from the weight loss sustained by changing the seats bonnet boot and spoiler to Carbon.

I also felt that since the power hike to 722BHP the car struggled to handle the power and felt unstable beleive it or not!

SVM fitted KW Variant 3 Coilovers, I had them fitted to the FGT so I already knew they were good and Im pleased to say they live up to my expectations, the ride is silky smooth, better than stock, about twice as firm as R mode in stock, but the doesnt crash over bumps anymore, it just smooths them out. 

*PERFORMANCE:*

Whilst not feeling any faster at this stage, there seems to be more torque than before and the car seems to breathe much better with less restriction and more effortless acceleration.



















*LOOKS:*

The GTR looks miles better lower, it really emphasizes the arches, improves the stance, and looks more purposeful.





































*VERDICT:*

I consider myself very fortunate to be able to "experiment" with my car in this way, yes it costs alot of money, yes its slightly obssesed and yes I'd do it again as I can feel where the money is going. Severn Valley Motorsport have proven once again that they are the ideal people to look after my GTR, seriously TEN out of TEN, their work is every bit as good as Roush who used to look after the FGT and above all else I trust them, which is more than I can say about leaving my car at a Nissan garage.

Bring on stage 3 and make her fly Kev, make her fly!










Tomorrow Im fitting new wider wheels and tyres to futher improve the looks and handling of the car;


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Just picked the GTR up from Severn Valley Motorsport in Telford and driven home with a smile..
> 
> Once again the car feels 'better than new' and the quality of the conversion is immaculate.
> 
> ...


alex stage 3 on order for mine lol roll on 1000bhp b4u lol
when you coming back?
ps please dont park in bus stops taking pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sorry hate that Bonnet and rear spoiler - looks too Max Power. You've ruined the visuals as far as I'm concerned.

Like the wheels and engine mods.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Wildrover said:


> I'm sorry hate that Bonnet and rear spoiler - looks too Max Power. You've ruined the visuals as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Like the wheels and engine mods.


thats nice you like his wheels (hes changing)
and engine mods hes changing lol

may be you got a thing going on hear?
so i take it you dont like the bonnet and boot.

i see from BL20 post you didnt like his..mmm

thankfully most did..
have you been to spec savers..

live more and open up..may be go visit someone:thumbsup:

the mans done good..

can i ask why the stupid metro pic on an r35 forum
or is that your r35 body kit?:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good Alex. Whiteline parts on the shelf so give me a call when you are ready 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> thats nice you like his wheels (hes changing)
> and engine mods hes changing lol
> 
> may be you got a thing going on hear?
> ...


OK OK - here we go - you post pictures up and you clearly want comments - be prepared for negative ones too and stop getting upset........

I just don't like the Chavy Bonnet sorry.

Regarding the 6R4 - only one of the fastest cars money can buy - owned both a 6R4 and a GTR and I can tell you a 6R4 is much faster ( But not an everyday supercar like the GT-R). Love the GTR when not looking Chavy.

NB: Will change my Avatar.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Wildrover said:


> OK OK - here we go - you post pictures up and you clearly want comments - be prepared for negative ones too and stop getting upset........
> 
> I just don't like the Chavy Bonnet sorry.
> 
> ...


i hate 6r4s i had a real group B car

RS 200 EVO taste mate ,,lol

as it happens put your pic back ..it reminds me 
how daft they looked

be prepared dear sir


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

kevan kemp said:


> i hate 6r4s i had a real group B car
> 
> RS 200 EVO taste mate ,,lol
> 
> ...











much better eh!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

kevan kemp said:


> View attachment 3945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945
> ...


where has metro man gone?

i wanted to say my rs 200 held a world record well it was 800bhp
0-100-0
also i feel my gtr quicker..well you put the daft photo up lol
and we support all gtrs modified and std 

lets not see it metro s again on gtr posts :chairshot 

what did you say about pictuers?and being prepared ?


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice car... but I'd paint the bonnet and the rear wing if I were you... but that's just personal taste. Has anybody wind tunnel tested these mods? I'm curious, promise not taking the Michael.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Wildrover said:


> I'm sorry hate that Bonnet and rear spoiler - looks too Max Power. You've ruined the visuals as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Like the wheels and engine mods.


It's nowhere near good enough for max power, neds r us is where it belongs. Why doesn't he mention severn valley motorsport a few more times and get them even more free publicity the likes of which litchfield have paid for? Nevermind it's all fair in love and war isn't it.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Godders said:


> Nice car... but I'd paint the bonnet and the rear wing if I were you... but that's just personal taste. Has anybody wind tunnel tested these mods? I'm curious, promise not taking the Michael.


Wind tunnel, do me a favour. The only wind that car sees is the hot air that is constantly blown by the driver.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> Wind tunnel, do me a favour. The only wind that car sees is the hot air that is constantly blown by the driver.


That's funny.... 

I was refering to the makers of the parts rather than the customers but still very funny.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Godders said:


> That's funny....
> 
> I was refering to the makers of the parts rather than the customers but still very funny.


Clumsy old me, I seem to have got the wrong end of the stick again. Nevermind.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> where has metro man gone?
> 
> i wanted to say my rs 200 held a world record well it was 800bhp
> 0-100-0
> ...


lol Kev I can fight my own battles..

I appreciate the support you are my tuner  but its somewhat above and beyond the call of duty :thumbsup:

I didnt even know that RS200 was yours! I remember the magazine spread on it, what was it, Max Power?! Again lol


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> thats nice you like his wheels (hes changing)
> and engine mods hes changing lol
> 
> may be you got a thing going on hear?
> ...


I wasn`t going to respond after your last post to me to be honest but i thought i would simply add that i think you are such a pleasant chap.
Your later responses to someones opinion of what exterior mods GTRSTAR has made to his car kind of backs up what i already thought.
Good luck with all your future projects although i have no doubt, we will be hearing all about them as your post count grows.
Rarely do i feel the need to post directly to another poster rather than to another poster about the subject in hand but for you sir, i simply had to.
Again wishing you all the best, especially with your ambition to grace the covers of that quality mag, Max Power.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jason abz said:


> I wasn`t going to respond after your last post to me to be honest but i thought i would simply add that i think you are such a pleasant chap.
> Your later responses to someones opinion of what exterior mods GTRSTAR has made to his car kind of backs up what i already thought.
> Good luck with all your future projects although i have no doubt, we will be hearing all about them as your post count grows.
> Rarely do i feel the need to post directly to another poster rather than to another poster about the subject in hand but for you sir, i simply had to.
> Again wishing you all the best, especially with your ambition to grace the covers of that quality mag, Max Power.


umm that's my ambition not Kevs, get yer facts straight before you try and roast someone lol

that must be the most politically correct roasting Ive ever seen! Like Kev said, 'open up!' 

There's somthing really contrived about your roast, gives me the creeps :nervous:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> umm that's my ambition not Kevs, get yer facts straight before you try and roast someone lol
> 
> that must be the most politically correct roasting Ive ever seen! Like Kev said, 'open up!'
> 
> There's somthing really contrived about your roast, gives me the creeps :nervous:


I think the facts speak for themselves to be honest.

Roasting? How very "down with the kids" of you to use such terminology.

If it gives you the creeps, perhaps you should contact another TV show and volunteer your services again.

It would appear ,chap, that you and your tuner seem to enjoy nothing better than filling this forum with self congratulatory bile then get yourselves all worked up and in a tizz when someone "dare" disagree with either of you.

Who needs to "open up" again?

I knew this sort of thing would happen when the GTR started going "mainstream".


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> where has metro man gone?


Kevan Kemp, I have better things to do than immediately respond to you - I don't live on the Forum 24/7. 

Not everyone likes your posting style or your modified cars - but we don't get personal. 

If I don't like the cosmetic changes to this GT-R you get all personal (we all can't be YES people - I'm not one of those). However, I endorse your mechanical improvement. 

Have a look at all car magazine reviews, they have FOR & AGAINST summaries. This was mine. 

GTRSTAR started yet another thread called *JUST ANOTHER GTR * - why - he wants to tell the world about his car and invite +ve comments and promote the modification companies he uses. However if people don't like some of the mods and some of us don't like them personal attacks develop. WHY? It's a Forum for discussion and we are all individuals and have different views.

He doesn't have to defend himself - there is no attack on him or his car - just a review of his car. LUMP it or LIKE IT and stop alienating others on the Forum who strangely enough have GT-Rs themselves. What I have concluded is that I must not comment on a GTRSTAR or KEMP thread and stay nothing but nice things or in my case say nothing and watch from now on. 

No point adding any more as I've said what I want to say and GOOD LUCK at least you are promoting the mod scene and the GT-R.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> i hate 6r4s i had a real group B car
> 
> RS 200 EVO taste mate ,,lol
> 
> ...


are you seriously digging Jerry out for posting having a picture of a 6R4 as his avatar since he sold his GTR and consider it a bad thing? Simply becasue he dissagrees with your styling choice?

Its a sad day on here when a true motoring enthusiast gets shot down over carbon fibre body panels and phat rims. i know that If Jerry put up a post called "Just another Metro" it would get a hell of a following


mook


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

How to destroy a great car..........ya bonehead!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I think only sycophants and brown nosing yes men are the only people allowed to post on any gtrstar or kevan kemp thread. I'm neither and I have my own opinions on the car and the owner and on the tuner, I think all 3 are retarded. Though in the cars defence, it didn't really have any say in the matter. Peoples opinion of the owner and the tuner seem to be fairly accurate though. I better not say anymore in case I incur the wrath of the numpty squad.

Wildrover do a metro thread please, I'd love to know more about your car. If you want to and can be bothered to, at the very least it will get up the noses of the numpty squad. :flame:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

This should be just about the CAR! me think.

I like the ambition and boldness of it but i would paint the boot n hood white n leave the vents carbon. Or i would spray them clear so they as wet look carbon. 

When you guna do 1/4 mile GTRSTAR?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> This should be just about the CAR! me think.
> 
> I like the ambition and boldness of it but i would paint the boot n hood white n leave the vents carbon. Or i would spray them clear so they as wet look carbon.
> 
> When you guna do 1/4 mile GTRSTAR?


August Pod Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> What I have concluded is that I must not comment on a GTRSTAR or KEMP thread and stay nothing but nice things or in my case say nothing and watch from now on.


Absolutely, any negativity is unwanted as far as Im concerned, if I post a photo of my car Im not looking for acceptance, if you like it say so if you dont, politely shut the F*** up and keep your views to yourselves or A Ill roast the shit out of you and B Ill put you in the self help club aka my ignore list to stew with all the other losers (thats not aimed at you necessarily)

Youre with us or youre against us, if you want to debate go back to university! but please dont waste my ****ing time with your PC based views, they have no place here as far as Im concerned.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mook said:


> are you seriously digging Jerry out for posting having a picture of a 6R4 as his avatar since he sold his GTR and consider it a bad thing? Simply becasue he dissagrees with your styling choice?
> 
> Its a sad day on here when a true motoring enthusiast gets shot down over carbon fibre body panels and phat rims. i know that If Jerry put up a post called "Just another Metro" it would get a hell of a following
> 
> ...


Mook, I think what Kev was pointing out was hypocrisy, the 6R4 had a huge body kit so whats wrong with a gtr in one?

Theres so much hate going around on this forum that its quite easy to feel vindicated at the moment..

I ask that people refrain from leaving negative comments as we are very positive people and the negativity just isnt constructive in any way.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> How to destroy a great car..........ya bonehead!


When you can afford to tune your car in this way then maybe, just maybe you have an opinion, until then shut the **** up


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> When you can afford to tune your car in this way then maybe, just maybe you have an opinion, until then shut the **** up


Dude, I do, still I think the car is overdone. Am I allowed to say so or it does not only depend on the bank account????


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

After reading all of this thread I am utterly amazed.
Not at the car but at the way in which people cant understand others opinions.
If you post up all about your car then expect some positives and negatives guys. Thats the way it is. 6R4 were cool RS200 are cool and I like your GTRSTAR car. I dont like your wheel choice, but thats my opinion, but if we all liked the same then we might as well pack up and move to somewhere even more boring.
Enjoy your cars and chill out!


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> When you can afford to tune your car in this way then maybe, just maybe you have an opinion, until then shut the **** up


Is this guy for real? :flame:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> Dude, I do, still I think the car is overdone. Am I allowed to say so or it does not only depend on the bank account????


Theyre two seperate issues mate, one is giving a negative opinion where it is not welcome.

The other is calling me a bone head for tuning my car, I think its fair to say that if youre going to make a remark like that, at least back it up with some facts, or you just come accros as someone who resents someone else spending THEIR money on somthing THEY love ie jealous, ie couldnt do it even if he wanted to! its lateral thinking is all it is.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Theyre two seperate issues mate, one is giving a negative opinion where it is not welcome.
> 
> The other is calling me a bone head for tuning my car, I think its fair to say that if youre going to make a remark like that, at least back it up with some facts, or you just come accros as someone who resents someone else spending THEIR money on somthing THEY love ie jealous, ie couldnt do it even if he wanted to! its lateral thinking is all it is.. :thumbsup:


First of all, every opinion is welcome on a forum. That's what a forum is about. If you want to decide which comments are welcome or not you'll need to start your own forum. 

Secondly, if you don't like his reaction the best reply is no reply. However, reacting the way you did makes me appreciate his comment and others about your style of posting even more.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> First of all, every opinion is welcome on a forum. That's what a forum is about. If you want to decide which comments are welcome or not you'll need to start your own forum.
> 
> Secondly, if you don't like his reaction the best reply is no reply. However, reacting the way you did makes me appreciate his comment and others about your style of posting even more.


Well that's where we disagree then Tom my old chum, negativity should be banned, haters should be roasted and if you take their POV then the only thing we share in common is the fact we both drive a GTR


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> negativity should be banned












You're a one-man army Alex, good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

he may be a one man army but his good a bloody quick car!!!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

GTRSTAR, 

You must be one of the first users on this forum to react this way on someone with a different opinion or style of modding.
Don't like any negative comments? Start your own blog to post about your car so you can moderate and delete any negative comments.

The comment about only being alowed to have an opinion if you're able to afford the same kind of mods is simpy laughable. I strongly began to think you where just taking the piss but am now starting to realise you might be serious..

What a sad addition to the forum you are.

Look around in the projects section to find members with R32-33-34's running *well* over 100K in mods who are all able to react in normal fashion to somebody entitled with a different taste / opinion, in the end we are all just GTR enthusiasts.

Btw, which right minded gearhead wouldn't appreciate a 6R4? That just baffles me. I mean, all group B cars are awesome. 
Kudos to Wildrover for keeping his replies classy.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> You're a one-man army Alex, good luck:thumbsup:


i dont think we should go as far as banning "bad" points of view
just mindfull of how far we slate a car

what i feel strongly about..if anyone says something negative ,about a car "post"someone has took time and effort over..(mainly from guys that dont mod or post)
that individual has i right to responed..back!..
if this happens on hear,all hell lets loose..you guys give it out big..but can not take it on the chin back..

many of you stick together and gang up,,my very first post was about an led stop light! a new member a first time post..what a nice bunch of guys ,and a rude wakening i had..why not give it a go and be a little respectfull

NO WONDER NEW MEMBERS GET THIER BACKS UP,,

im sure more members would have the guts to show you their cars!!!
(from day one on hear..i gave as good as im given) "i had to" because of the way many treat new members.. but i did not cast the first stone..."i dont deseave a gtr ect ect" many rude comments. .all i hear is bleeting on about good and bad opinions,,
i think many should take a good look kettle calling pot black!

what would you guys prefer.
members not to show you these modified cars? gtr r35s all staying showroom?
do any of you members actually post news on your own cars..or just look for fights?


do respect cars a little more and maybe..guys that take the time to post wont get on the defensive when you slag thier pride and joy..
all sides chill..its getting out of hand..:bawling:

i can see alot of the reasons in why alex gets upset
the chap just loves his gtr..and wants to shout about it
is that so wrong..kk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

KK - It's not what you shout about but how you shout it.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> KK - It's not what you shout about but how you shout it.


thats the point im making "shoe on the other foot" 

the cars are getting slagged big time

and when the owners bite back.. no one likes it (then their are slagged)

new owners are.. getting beat up! 

and from my experiance it happens from day one!

im suggesting this harsh treatment stops and you give new members a little respect to their cars we love 

this guy has just raised the bar in more ways than one..

theirs two sides..


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

That LED stoplight first post was a bit bling Kevan, fess up, I reckon even you don't like it you tart 

IMHO Alex doesn't take well to any negative comments on his car, and let's be honest we all have different opinions. The point the guys here are trying to make (honest, indifferent or otherwise), is that his post appear too extreme, as do his responses to negative comments; this is what's fuelling the fire.

Alex, IMHO, I would suggest toning down your responses to 'positive' negative comments, to which people do have a right, and get on with what you're best at......... what that is I do not know, but I for one (selectively posting since 2002) will give you enough rope.............. more than you gave me on t'other thread (Best Looking) when I was supporting you :shy:


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

BTW Kevan, one thing I have learned on behalf of tuners (quite a few of mine) since the early days of t'internet is this......... just post the work you do, don't get involved in normal forum chaff....... it can only do you harm


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> That LED stoplight first post was a bit bling Kevan, fess up, I reckon even you don't like it you tart
> 
> IMHO Alex doesn't take well to any negative comments on his car, and let's be honest we all have different opinions. The point the guys here are trying to make (honest, indifferent or otherwise), is that his post appear too extreme, as do his responses to negative comments; this is what's fuelling the fire.
> 
> Alex, IMHO, I would suggest toning down your responses to 'positive' negative comments, to which people do have a right, and get on with what you're best at......... what that is I do not know, but I for one (selectively posting since 2002) will give you enough rope.............. more than you gave me on t'other thread (Best Looking) when I was supporting you :shy:


 it took me hrs to do..and i do still love it lol
"tart" you bet!
for one ill keep modding and keep showing..i just love these cars
its horrible seeing these cars and owners put down

i suppose we have to develope rhino skin 

ps i have a mk 2 light do you want to see? tart..:bawling:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> BTW Kevan, one thing I have learned on behalf of tuners (quite a few of mine) since the early days of t'internet is this......... just post the work you do, don't get involved in normal forum chaff....... it can only do you harm


sorry .. if a mans being kicked go help,,thats me..

ill still look after gtrs dont worry..

if you hadnt noticed this is my work (hence my involvement)

kk


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> i suppose we have to develope rhino skin


If "we" is both you and your customer combined as owners of 35's, yes, however you are the tuner, so that would be a no then

Nobody is slagging off your work in this thread Kevan, or any other for that matter, maybe questioning your 'choice' of 'customising'. That is a good thing though, as tuning evolves as you know, and something you as a tuner thought was the bollocks a year ago maybe ain't so cool now - it's allowed mate, chill 

I remember painting the hallway turqoise to fit in with Paul Smith rugs (like something off 'In the Night Garden'), bad idea, the dog ate the rugs, just left with a turqoise hallway, hindsight.... :thumbsup:

As for Alex, like I said, he's big enough and certainly ugly enough to doggy paddle his own battles; leave him to it


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

KK what you wasting time for on this thread.....Go get the Beast into the 9's that's what i want to read about.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> i dont think we should go as far as banning "bad" points of view
> just mindfull of how far we slate a car
> 
> what i feel strongly about..if anyone says something negative ,about a car "post"someone has took time and effort over..(mainly from guys that dont mod or post)
> ...


Great post Kev, I couldn't have put it better myself, literally.

I guess what Im up against here is the fact that people are different, hence war, hence politics hence channel 4 

I know there are people that may interested in my car regardless of I 'put it out there', for the rest of them who are are of an insecure or politically correct disposition, Ill do my best to weed them out and put them on my ignore list so that I don't make them feel the need to show their true colours, as I, like you, don't want to read their 'University debatesque pro-politically correct' often hateful comments


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> thats the point im making "shoe on the other foot"
> 
> the cars are getting slagged big time
> 
> ...


As in all walks of life, respect is earned not presumed.

As for owners getting slagged and biting back, i have been nothing but polite and asked what Alex`s plans were for the car. To you, i made a simple joke about one of the photos........far from being able to take it, you then went on some long winded rant about how busy you are? Bizarre to say the least. 

Show me once where i have given your work or alex`s car a "roasting"? (as you two seem to like to call it however from what i have seen from both your posts, consists of mainly wingeing).


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> KK what you wasting time for on this thread.....Go get the Beast into the 9's that's what i want to read about.


im working on it..many new mods googing in as we all are distr..acted
lol..may i should ask is this the fastest gtr in uk?
rings a bell..


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> As in all walks of life, respect is earned not presumed.
> 
> As for owners getting slagged and biting back, i have been nothing but polite and asked what Alex`s plans were for the car. To you, i made a simple joke about one of the photos........far from being able to take it, you then went on some long winded rant about how busy you are? Bizarre to say the least.
> 
> Show me once where i have given your work or alex`s car a "roasting"? (as you two seem to like to call it however from what i have seen from both your posts, consists of mainly wingeing).


this is become boring ..enough said..im off to make my car faster..
:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Jason abz said:


> As in all walks of life, respect is earned not presumed.
> 
> As for owners getting slagged and biting back, i have been nothing but polite and asked what Alex`s plans were for the car. To you, i made a simple joke about one of the photos........far from being able to take it, you then went on some long winded rant about how busy you are? Bizarre to say the least.
> 
> Show me once where i have given your work or alex`s car a "roasting"? (as you two seem to like to call it however from what i have seen from both your posts, consists of mainly wingeing).


 Your comment reitterating what I had already pointed out in jest did seem like you were calling Kev a liar, turns out you were just joking, by the same token Kev was just pointing out how busy he is, nothing wrong with that either, looks like your one of the good guys 

you must admit that when you post somthing about your car on here, it does feel like youre throwing a kitten to the lions, whichever way you look at it that's not constructive, helpful or called for and I for one won't put up with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Some amount of bitching on this forum isnt their?? ive not been on here that long, but its very noticeable. Its all about the cars, not the handbags!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Gatling said:


> Some amount of bitching on this forum isnt their?? ive not been on here that long, but its very noticeable. Its all about the cars, not the handbags!


Amen to that.
However, blowing sunshine up some pillocks arse is definitely not what it's for either.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> Your comment reitterating what I had already pointed out in jest did seem like you were calling Kev a liar, turns out you were just joking, by the same token Kev was just pointing out how busy he is, nothing wrong with that either, looks like your one of the good guys
> 
> you must admit that when you post somthing about your car on here, it does feel like youre throwing a kitten to the lions, whichever way you look at it that's not constructive, helpful or called for and I for one won't put up with it :thumbsup:


You could post up pictures and stories of what 99% of the forum think is the fastest and best styled GTR but still have to be prepared for the 1% who simply don`t find it their cup of tea.

You could do the same with any number of topics and get the same response, just don`t take it so personally .

I would say that if you are not prepared to put up with `all` responses then either you and Kevan should rise above the negatives and ignore them or simply keep your tuning and styling advancements to yourself. Shame but unfortunately true.

You and Kevan do yourselves no favours by presuming its about jealousy and the size of peoples wallets that effects their judgement . Likewise, i would look just as presumptious had i thrown in the comment that someone doing a hundred cars a day can be doing little more than changing tyres or something like that. Thats what i really felt like saying to Kevan after his display of rudeness but didn`t.

Anyway, Kevan, yes go back to making your car go faster as you seem rather good at it and i look forward to seeing or hearing more stories of both cars.
Alex, love the new wheels and suspension combo. Car looks great with that stance. If you had read my earler posts to you , you will already know that i am not a big fan of the bonnet and boot combo changes you have made. Thats just my personal taste and not a reflection on the quality of the work done or what it says about you or the car.(Or my wallet ):thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> this is become boring ..enough said..im off to make my car faster..
> :thumbsup:


Go for it Kevan.let the beast do the talking:clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I really don´t care about GTRSTAR´s GTR,each on their own....but i just heard from a silver UK GTR which has Lambo style doors and a big wing....with fatal enginedamage.....after he didn´t believe that the stock engine does not last very long with over 700PS.....

IIRC there is just one car i have seen pictures from with this mods....

KK,have you killed your engine??


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> I really don´t care about GTRSTAR´s GTR,each on their own....but i just heard from a silver UK GTR which has Lambo style doors and a big wing....with fatal enginedamage.....after he didn´t believe that the stock engine does not last very long with over 700PS.....
> 
> IIRC there is just one car i have seen pictures from with this mods....
> 
> KK,have you killed your engine??


NO SIR..rods and pistons being fitted to as we speak..
yes we know engines require these products after you hit the big 700 THATS WHT ALEX AND MY OWN AND SEVERAL OTHERS CARS ARE HAVING THESE MODS ..all part of development..

DOES THIS MEAN YOU CARE?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kevan kemp said:


> NO SIR..rods and pistons being fitted to as we speak..
> yes we know engines require these products after you hit the big 700 THATS WHT ALEX AND MY OWN AND SEVERAL OTHERS CARS ARE HAVING THESE MODS ..all part of development..
> 
> DOES THIS MEAN YOU CARE?


Must be someone else then who has had a enginefailure:nervous:

PS: No,i don´t care


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Must be someone else then who has had a enginefailure:nervous:
> 
> PS: No,i don´t care


Couldn't of been KK the thing come past me the other night! good job i was in me RR


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> You could post up pictures and stories of what 99% of the forum think is the fastest and best styled GTR but still have to be prepared for the 1% who simply don`t find it their cup of tea.
> 
> You could do the same with any number of topics and get the same response, just don`t take it so personally .
> 
> ...


thanks 4 advice..i think your mixing stories a tad..
i dont believe "jealous" is the root cause hear and i never said this.(no favour taken hear).my goal is to make guys/galls gtrs go fast..v fast
i see all kinds of owners and treat them with respect.some like to shout some dont..respect given!!:thumbsup:
"these" attacks have got out of hand..its not about bonnets or boots now!:chairshot
finally for the record..we dont fit many tyres.
thanks for not questioning , joke lol
kk


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

No Worries Kevan and glad to hear it wasn`t yours that went pop, if the above post is correct.
Look forward to more posts from you and Alex on the cars, specifically handling. I would like to think that the new beast has given the scooby and evo boys something to think about in that department as the big power was never an issue.
On a side note, why the Lambo style doors? Because you could or because you prefer them?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

20BL said:


> Couldn't of been KK the thing come past me the other night! good job i was in me RR


How can he drive past you the other night when the car is in the workshop for rods and pistons....

I think he broke it and can´t even stand behind it and say: yes,i broke it.....maybe its because he thinks the customers will be scared and not buy as much upgrades then they would without internal upgrades

He wrote that he knows that these engines need rods and pistons??.....how can you know when you didn´t break it...


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> How can he drive past you the other night when the car is in the workshop for rods and pistons....
> 
> I think he broke it and can´t even stand behind it and say: yes,i broke it.....maybe its because he thinks the customers will be scared and not buy as much upgrades then they would without internal upgrades
> 
> He wrote that he knows that these engines need rods and pistons??.....how can you know when you didn´t break it...


I know what I saw!
Anyway i think kk has been doing his home work If you go onto US tuners (who are 12mths in front on some of the things). they are saying this is the way to go! I also think it makes sense


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> NO SIR..rods and pistons being fitted to as we speak..
> 
> Can we have some pics of the engine. rods and pistons being installed
> what makes of rods and pistons are you using..:thumbsup:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

martin320 said:


> kevan kemp said:
> 
> 
> > NO SIR..rods and pistons being fitted to as we speak..
> ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> No Worries Kevan and glad to hear it wasn`t yours that went pop, if the above post is correct.
> Look forward to more posts from you and Alex on the cars, specifically handling. I would like to think that the new beast has given the scooby and evo boys something to think about in that department as the big power was never an issue.
> On a side note, why the Lambo style doors? Because you could or because you prefer them?


the lambo doors are shit..infact hate them..i must of been drunk..lol...i thought it was a good idea..ive had nothing but trouble...although
the carbon does look good "only painted"or 6 extra coats of lacuer in my view...looks part of the car.but not the norm oem

you cant tell from photos the quality
see it the flesh.one day you might agrees .
or
may be not..but please pass judgement having looked at her first hand im very proud ..ive tried to build power and looks ..(see not all show and no go ) .kk


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> He wrote that he knows that these engines need rods and pistons??.....how can you know when you didn´t break it...


If theres one thing worst that someone atempting to demean a competitor, its a German making asumptions based on English grammer, whatever next :bawling:

Evolution VI You havnt said boo to a goose for weeks and now you come out with that?! what is your motivation?

The decision to strengthen the engine was made by Kev and I over a week ago with a view to running 850-1000BHP, like Bruce says, advice has been taken from the leading US tuner, so to say that its as a result of a blown engine is absurd! I for one am following Kevs lead.

Now crawl back to the forest you came from will you.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> kevan kemp said:
> 
> 
> > NO SIR..rods and pistons being fitted to as we speak..
> ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

martin320 said:


> kevan kemp said:
> 
> 
> > NO SIR..rods and pistons being fitted to as we speak..
> ...


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> martin320 said:
> 
> 
> > carrillo rods/cp piston..graded to "my block"
> ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> kevan kemp said:
> 
> 
> > They'll now slag this off!! Giving away "nearly ALL your secrets!!"
> ...


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> kevan kemp said:
> 
> 
> > They'll now slag this off!! Giving away "nearly ALL your secrets!!"
> ...


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> the lambo doors are shit..infact hate them..i must of been drunk..lol...i thought it was a good idea..ive had nothing but trouble...although
> the carbon does look good "only painted"or 6 extra coats of lacuer in my view...looks part of the car.but not the norm oem
> 
> you cant tell from photos the quality
> ...


Well it certainly makes the car look very unique.
You never know, i hope to see it and Alex`s in the flesh one day.
Spending all my damned time and money playing with a boat these days........half a mid life crisis as my good lady calls it!lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> 20BL said:
> 
> 
> > reminds me of faulty towers episode..the germans lol
> ...


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> How can he drive past you the other night when the car is in the workshop for rods and pistons....
> 
> I think he broke it and can´t even stand behind it and say: yes,i broke it.....maybe its because he thinks the customers will be scared and not buy as much upgrades then they would without internal upgrades
> 
> He wrote that he knows that these engines need rods and pistons??.....how can you know when you didn´t break it...


If it did go horribly wrong he wont admit it in public because some tuners are only good at bigging themselfs up they never admit the f**k ups they do because it will hurt their business. They tend to keep things like that quiet and hope the bush telegraph doesnt get wind of the fact.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> If it did go horribly wrong he wont admit it in public because some tuners are only good at bigging themselfs up they never admit the f**k ups they do because it will hurt their business. They tend to keep things like that quiet and hope the bush telegraph doesnt get wind of the fact.


Wind is allready in germany...


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> If it did go horribly wrong he wont admit it in public because some tuners are only good at bigging themselfs up they never admit the f**k ups they do because it will hurt their business. They tend to keep things like that quiet and hope the bush telegraph doesnt get wind of the fact.





EvolutionVI said:


> Wind is allready in germany...


This reminds me of Wind in the Willows.. I'm Badger, Bruce youre Mole, Evolution VI youre Toad, and Max Boost youre a Weasel opcorn: 

"Toad hears from Rat that a GTR was blown up by weasels, stoats and ferrets from the Wild Wood, despite attempts to protect and recover it by Mole and Badger. Although upset at the loss of his GTR, Toad realises what good friends he has, and how badly he has behaved. Badger, Rat, Mole and Toad enter Toad Hall via a secret entrance and drive away the intruders. Toad makes up for his earlier wrongdoings by seeking out those he wronged and compensating them. The four friends live out their lives happily ever after. "

The End.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread gets weirder and weirder... :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> This reminds me of Wind in the Willows.. I'm Badger, Bruce youre Mole, Evolution VI youre Toad, and Max Boost youre a Weasel opcorn:
> 
> "Toad hears from Rat that a GTR was blown up by weasels, stoats and ferrets from the Wild Wood, despite attempts to protect and recover it by Mole and Badger. Although upset at the loss of his GTR, Toad realises what good friends he has, and how badly he has behaved. Badger, Rat, Mole and Toad enter Toad Hall via a secret entrance and drive away the intruders. Toad makes up for his earlier wrongdoings by seeking out those he wronged and compensating them. The four friends live out their lives happily ever after. "
> 
> The End.


at least EvolutionVI aka "Toad" does not have a engineproblem


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Evolution VI, What kind of Kinderspiel do call this? 

Why are you attempting to discredit Kev's good work?

He has done nothing but good for GTR tuning in this country.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Easy,

Not German can't be any good 

Mind you he has a point


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> This reminds me of Wind in the Willows.. I'm Badger, Bruce youre Mole, Evolution VI youre Toad, and Max Boost youre a Weasel opcorn:
> 
> "Toad hears from Rat that a GTR was blown up by weasels, stoats and ferrets from the Wild Wood, despite attempts to protect and recover it by Mole and Badger. Although upset at the loss of his GTR, Toad realises what good friends he has, and how badly he has behaved. Badger, Rat, Mole and Toad enter Toad Hall via a secret entrance and drive away the intruders. Toad makes up for his earlier wrongdoings by seeking out those he wronged and compensating them. The four friends live out their lives happily ever after. "
> 
> The End.



I'd rather be a weasel than a w****r. :chuckle:

I've just found out you work in sales. No wonder you talk so much shit, your a professional bullshit artist.


----------

